# Fluff Factory thread for 2/26/05



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok...that was weirding me out! I was trying to post to the other thread right at midnight I guess and got a locked notice! :LOL Guess it's time to go to bed!

averymybaby...thanks for the heads up on the coffee!!! You *know* that ones on my watch list...and going to be on my bid list!! My 2 favorite things...coffee and MM!!


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

I LOVE the cherry dress with matching cuddle bun too cute!!!!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I just saw the Hot mama pads auction. I want it SO bad. Yet again it is another auction that is ending before the stuff I bid on. All I beg is for no one to bid on the doll and accessories otherwise







: I would love to surprise my dd with it.


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

I just cant get over al the cute stuff







I was high bidder on the cherries dress and cuddlebuns for about an hour, then the whole m/l fruit basket set for like 5 seconds. I went and bid on a whole slew of things today and then added up how much it will be if I win it all. DH will have a fit, but dh will have the cutest behind in town and I will have the momma cloth stash to die for


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyle98sean02*
dh will have the cutest behind in town

:LOL Freudian slip?


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I have my eyes still on the coffee MM and BB set (I soooo love it!) and the Luxe/TDD Kanji set. I won't be able to go for both.. heck I may not be able to go for either :LOL but I it doesn't stop me from wanting them!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

You do not want the Luxe Kanji. You do not want the Luxe Kanji. You do not want to outbid me. LOL!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

question: how can I tell if I won an auction that closed in the middle of the night? I was high bidder when I went to bed and now I can seem to pull it up. I'm assuming I did not win it. It was the Rebel Basket. I would have gotten some sort of email, right?

Just need to find out so I know how much bidding I can do today!


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

good question, i'm winning someing nice and pretty right now, but i really need to get the kids ready for the day make some breakfast how will i know when i get back online later if i won or not, will i get an email??


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

Yup, you get an email from WAHMChicks if you win.


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

I was really loving that fruit basket auction - I think it was up last night. I wonder who finally got it- I'm green with envy.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok, I know this question was asked before but I wasn't paying attention







: Is there a way to up our max bid without outbidding ourselves, so to speak? I am winning an auction I would really like but I don't know if I'll be here this afternoon when it ends, how can I go back in and make my max bid higher?


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Virg is sneaking up from behind hoping to win a few things for the babe and family members...

Everybody else has spent all their money, right? I'm gonna get something sweet and blue and prescious today I think...









I've got my special Saturday morning running, er...um, stalking slippers on. :LOL


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I think someone said that you can go and put in a higher bid and it will up your proxy without bidding against you. Someone said they took the chance trying it and it worked.

I also wish we could see ended auctions. I really want to know what some of the things I bid on went for.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

If you want to see what the items you are bidding for go for at the end, save them to you watched items. The items will remain there after the auction closes and you can see who won and how much it went for. That's how I do it...not sure if there is another way.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Its too late now, but if you put an item on your watch list, then after the auction ends you can click on the item in your watch list and see what it went for.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MuhajibahMama*
If you want to see what the items you are bidding for go for at the end, save them to you watched items. The items will remain there after the auction closes and you can see who won and how much it went for. That's how I do it...not sure if there is another way.

guess if I'd waited a minute I cdda said "what she said" :LOL


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Virg, I hope you win that set! It is so, so, so gorgeous!! Even Angie was bidding on it, and it's her own diaper up for auction! :LOL


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Virg, I hope you win that set! It is so, so, so gorgeous!! Even Angie was bidding on it, and it's her own diaper up for auction! :LOL

I talked to dh about it this morning... just sort of "check this out" conversation







And since I've shown him some of the really big money auctions, his first question was if I was in it for $400...

um, no... but its worth that much, don't'cha think?


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Well I won a custom auction template. Do you think I need to go back in there and make sure I win some fluff? Probably should, or I will be disappointed with myself. I would LOVE the mama pad basket!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow! That set is gorgeous Virg! It would be perfect for Jack for next fall, but I've got my eye on something else so I'll leave you to it.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

YAY























C is going be sporting some BabyWoolies and SPB.






























I guess I can get dressed now and go to work


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Congrats Virg!!! You have to post pics with him wearing it, that's a gorgeous outfit


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
Its too late now, but if you put an item on your watch list, then after the auction ends you can click on the item in your watch list and see what it went for.









yep, too late. this is driving me crazy! I guess I didn't win it but i just need to know before I bid on anything else. It disappeared from the "your bids" section and I never put a watch on it because I bid on it right away. And I can't find a way to email anyone. back to double check.

oh and virg, that blue knitted set is SO cute.

and angie you have outdone yourself with all your items!


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

:



































:

wow the only thing i bid on and i actully win it, man on man is dh going to be mad, off to surch for stuff to sell... oh no i really though i would be out bid!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becca011906*







:



































:

wow the only thing i bid on and i actully win it, man on man is dh going to be mad, off to surch for stuff to sell... oh no i really though i would be out bid!

so you did get an email? I really must not have won the Rebel Basket. Ok, so off to bid on other stuff.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Virg that set is awesome! I was eyeballing it for dd.

I have been overbidded on one item by you hoodlums but hopefully the others will stick.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

yeah i did get an email as soon as it was over... sorry mama! mine was for the www.sitonknits.com soaker!!! I'm so excited, off to get my pp gathered uP! LOL


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay! I got the rocket wipes that I really wanted! It was closing after I went to bed and i had my fingers crossed that no other mama would sneak in and snipe them from me.

I know it's not a 'big' thing like some of the beautiful wool you guys are getting - but I'm really stoked!


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni*
yep, too late. this is driving me crazy! I guess I didn't win it but i just need to know before I bid on anything else. It disappeared from the "your bids" section and I never put a watch on it because I bid on it right away. And I can't find a way to email anyone. back to double check.


Actually, you can also do a search on the seller. If there is another auction listed, click on the seller's name to get their profile. That will take you to a page the give you the option to view close auctions.

hhhmmm, is this a sign that I've spent too much time on wahmchicks? No hyena wool here (still mourning the loss of the Nana's Woolies), but at least I got some felted mocks for my babe this morning!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

becky and mandy. . . yeah! I'm happy you guys won the auctions you wanted.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grnmtnmama*
Yay! I got the rocket wipes that I really wanted! It was closing after I went to bed and i had my fingers crossed that no other mama would sneak in and snipe them from me.

I know it's not a 'big' thing like some of the beautiful wool you guys are getting - but I'm really stoked!

Ou, I'm glad I didn't bid on them then. They are so cute and I was really tempted. Glad you got them!!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I won a mermaid dude!

http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...7d95ab598c0fcc

Lex is going to look so great in this!


----------



## abbyskeeper (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow!

The Purple/Green Fussybutt daper is up to $104! I won the all purple medium one a couple of days ago for $70 (that was my max bid). I was sure I would be outbid on mine - I think I was really lucky that it stayed in my price range


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abbyskeeper*
Wow!

The Purple/Green Fussybutt daper is up to $104! I won the all purple medium one a couple of days ago for $70 (that was my max bid). I was sure I would be outbid on mine - I think I was really lucky that it stayed in my price range









Oh, I REALLY liked that purple one...pet it for me please!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I just took one in the heart. Someone outbidded me on the doll set.







I had promised myself I would not keep upping my maxes. As much as I really want that for dd I think I might mosey on over to the 100% donations and try and find something there. I already know I am going to be sniped at the last minute for the Luxe set. It's all good - I already have some comfort purchases planned. :LOL

All of the Fussybutts are gorgeous, as usual. We're going to have to have a photo parade when everyone gets their fluff!


----------



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

I can't wait to see pics of all this gorgeous stuff in action!
Hope everyone plans to post!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Did you all see the "Luck of the Irish" Raffle? Well, since I have been outbid on everything I have gone for so far (I still have 3 things I am winning, though) I bought two raffle tickets. I never win anything so I am not even entertaining the thought that I might win it, but at leat that is $10 that will go straight to the orphans.


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Man, I am seriously kicking myself here. Somehow I mixed up the auction ending times and I missed the CB China Doll Diaper!







I can only hope that maybe Amberjane has more of that fabric left and will make me one if I BEG!

Springmama, if you find you're in a position that you're at the end of that big FF budget and you need a few dollars for something else, please let me know! I will gladly take that diaper off your hands for you! It matches my wetbag and my wipes bag...and I have another asian themed set it would coordinate with.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

I haven't won anything yet.










I think I wanna get this TDD shirt for dh.









Nada


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Is there any way to see how many of the raffle tickets have been sold? I am thinking that is they sell all 100 (which I am sure they will) they may draw early. Any ideas?


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnrsmom*
Is there any way to see how many of the raffle tickets have been sold? I am thinking that is they sell all 100 (which I am sure they will) they may draw early. Any ideas?

Nope not drawing early, so far about 1/3 have been sold, but we have a set drawing time (per my family schedule) so we probably won't be drawing early!







sorry


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
I haven't won anything yet.









I think I wanna get this TDD shirt for dh.









Nada

Ou, woman... I'd had the same thought. :LOL Spring is bouncing 'round here and its time to break out the colors









O the dilemmas we find ourselves within








and tyedyedreams. Gotta love it


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
Nope not drawing early, so far about 1/3 have been sold, but we have a set drawing time (per my family schedule) so we probably won't be drawing early!







sorry

No problem Marnie, thanks for the info.









Only 1/3 sold already? I am shocked!! There is some wonderful fluff there. Someone should buy all of them because it is not much more than a Luxe is going for now.







Not to mention all the other stuff. The retail value on that has got to be outrageous.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tnrsmom*
No problem Marnie, thanks for the info.









Only 1/3 sold already? I am shocked!! There is some wonderful fluff there. Someone should buy all of them because it is not much more than a Luxe is going for now.







Not to mention all the other stuff. The retail value on that has got to be outrageous.









Holy St. Patrick's Day.
I had the same thought... that basket is absolutely worth $500.

The question is whether to spend $300 hoping that all my tickets in the bottom 2/3 might give me the winning $. I can't afford $300 w/o having something to show dh.







:

WOWSER that is an AWESOME set of fluff! Bless all the WAHMs.









ETA: ok, I bought 5. Hopefully dh's name will come through







He's always said its better to be lucky than good. :LOL


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

K... color me stupid, but how do you buy a raffle ticket? If I put in $5 then my bid is too low?


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks*
K... color me stupid, but how do you buy a raffle ticket? If I put in $5 then my bid is too low?

Click on the link that says "luck of the irish raffle" and that'll take you off-site to a page Marnie (I guess







) has set up and then ...

never mind... heres the straight link :LOL

then follow the "add to cart"

once doing that, I changed quantity, updated cart and proceeded to check out.

I'm just blown away by the beauty of the offerings there.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh... duh. Thanks Virg.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I am sorry if this has already been covered, but this is my perpetual WAHMchicks question... Do I wait to get an email from the seller before I pay? The auction I won says shipping can be USPS or Fedex but it doesn't specify the $ amount. I want to pay but I don't want to mess up the payment for the shipping. I guess I can email the seller.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
I am sorry if this has already been covered, but this is my perpetual WAHMchicks question... Do I wait to get an email from the seller before I pay? The auction I won says shipping can be USPS or Fedex but it doesn't specify the $ amount. I want to pay but I don't want to mess up the payment for the shipping. I guess I can email the seller.

I've won two. I contacted the seller in both cases (one I'm waiting to hear back from...but it was just this morning







) I figure they can help me pay up by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

I had to take dd to the doc b/c she has been throwing up now for over 48 hours...and I lost my Mosaic Moon shorts I had bid on. I just knew $125 would be enough - why oh why didn't I up it to $150 before I left??!! I can't believe I am so upset over this, but they are the ONLY thing I really wanted.

Oh well, momma, I know who you are, I hope your dd enjoys them!! And that you feel great pity on me and sell them to me real soon :LOL







:


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

Aww mama, I'm sorry.







If she sells them to you, wanna sell my jazzy soaker back to me? :LOL


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
I am sorry if this has already been covered, but this is my perpetual WAHMchicks question... Do I wait to get an email from the seller before I pay? The auction I won says shipping can be USPS or Fedex but it doesn't specify the $ amount. I want to pay but I don't want to mess up the payment for the shipping. I guess I can email the seller.

After I won my first auction I got an invoice from the WAHM the next day. I just won my second auction last night, but I still haven't heard from the WAHM, and I'm starting to wonder if I should email her. I'd hate her to think I bid without the intent of paying.


----------



## 2sweetgrrls (Apr 29, 2004)

*cry*

Emmie was up sick all night & I ended up missing the closing on the YPS felted mocs, the only thing we really, really wanted.







I should have set my max higher.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Thanks, Virg. Did you click the Ask seller a question link or fill in the form at the bottom of the page? Or did you use the email that comes to you when you get the winning email from WAHMchicks? Arrgh! I am sure I am making this more complicated than it needs to be.

And, on topic, did you all see the new *hot* black rainbow auction? That is the one I have been watching for since the previews went up. When I first saw it it was at $9.99 and I went to put in my bid and was immediately outbid. I didn't even get to enjoy being the high bidder for a couple seconds. That is so beautiful!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ddandme*







I had to take dd to the doc b/c she has been throwing up now for over 48 hours...and I lost my Mosaic Moon shorts I had bid on. I just knew $125 would be enough - why oh why didn't I up it to $150 before I left??!! I can't believe I am so upset over this, but they are the ONLY thing I really wanted.

Oh well, momma, I know who you are, I hope your dd enjoys them!! And that you feel great pity on me and sell them to me real soon :LOL







:

WHEW!!! You scared me there for a minute. Then you said "I hope your dd enjoys them!!" and I knew I was safe. I don't have a DD!! LOL!! Sorry you missed out!!


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

tnrsmom - I pm'd you about your lovely soaker : ) I know why you miss it and of course, I'd sell it back to you!

I know that momma will not part with those shorts. Oh well, probably shouldn't have spent the moola anyways... I just pray dd gets better soon. It can't be good to keep throwing up!!


----------



## lumi (Dec 2, 2004)

Black rainbow? *runs to check*








Wow! It's a good thing my DD is much too small for that set, because my budget's also too small







I'd be all over that if it had any chance of fitting.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

How selfish I am I thinking only about the soaker? I am so sorry your dd is sick. Is it this nasty bug that everyone seems to have? I hope she is feeling better soon. Is she nursing ok or drinking other fluids? My dd was really sick in January and though she is a bit older, it is so scary.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*
Thanks, Virg. Did you click the Ask seller a question link or fill in the form at the bottom of the page? Or did you use the email that comes to you when you get the winning email from WAHMchicks? Arrgh! I am sure I am making this more complicated than it needs to be.

And, on topic, did you all see the new *hot* black rainbow auction? That is the one I have been watching for since the previews went up. When I first saw it it was at $9.99 and I went to put in my bid and was immediately outbid. I didn't even get to enjoy being the high bidder for a couple seconds. That is so beautiful!









In my case, I used the email from WAHMchicks. And now the 2nd seller let me know how to pay... so I've paid up that. I am waiting to pay Shelly's until after I see if I win anymore TDDs. :LOL


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, I had the stomach flu earlier this week, and dd came down with it on top of her coughing/stuffy thing she's had for a week already. She has not nursed real well, but she keeps nursing. Well, last night she puked up bile, and of course the docs office gave me bad advice to switch her to pedialyte that I didn't follow. We kept nursing, a little here, little there, hoping smaller amounts she could keep down. She kept a good bit of it down, but they wanted to see her anyways. She's going to be fine, just will take a while to get back to normal. And you should have seen the docs face when I told them I would not give my child pedialyte sweetened with splenda or nutrasweet (what the nurse said to do so dd would drink it) when my milk is so much better for her!! We may have to find a new doc now (*wink*)


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*









Virg is sneaking up from behind hoping to win a few things for the babe and family members...

Everybody else has spent all their money, right? I'm gonna get something sweet and blue and prescious today I think...









I've got my special Saturday morning running, er...um, stalking slippers on. :LOL

You definately need that for C, Virg!!!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
Ou, woman... I'd had the same thought. :LOL Spring is bouncing 'round here and its time to break out the colors









O the dilemmas we find ourselves within








and tyedyedreams. Gotta love it









I didn't keep that for long. :LOL

Sigh, the site is now really slow for me, anyone else???

Nada


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

O goodness... yes, that black rainbow puts so much beauty together.









And yes, its one I wanted to watch since the previews

And yes, I'll enjoy seeing it on another babe's bum b/c theres not a chance I can play in that game. :LOL

(still crossing my fingers on being married-into-Irish-luckiness though







)


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
I didn't keep that for long. :LOL

Sigh, the site is now really slow for me, anyone else???

Nada

Not slow for me right now (although I'm at work... can't you tell







 )

And I love that soaker you just listed


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I love that black rainbow set too, but I will just enjoy watching the bidding. It's a bit out of my league.

I am so at a loss for how to bid today. I keep going back but just can't make up my mind. I really want some TDD for a little birthday pick me up, but I can't make up my mind. Those two dress and legging sets would be perfect for dd, but which to bid on? I would hate to end up with nothing, but I just can't make up my mind.....







:

And, of course if I worry about it too much, do decide I must have one of them, then I will probably lose it. Arrrggghhh, what to do?????


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
I didn't keep that for long. :LOL

Sigh, the site is now really slow for me, anyone else???

Nada

Um Nada... according to my computer, you're still winning the shirt.

Or is that not you?

And I have 4 hours to duel you (or others) for it. But I better pass. I'm winning some things that I might win...plus I've already paid for the blue set I'm totally ga-ga about. :LOL

HHhmmm... maybe I should go with the shades?









or the bag?







:

(I'm almost done student teaching, so these fluffy auctions are a little too much for my weak and bedraggled resistance







)


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
I love that black rainbow set too, but I will just enjoy watching the bidding. It's a bit out of my league.

I am so at a loss for how to bid today. I keep going back but just can't make up my mind. I really want some TDD for a little birthday pick me up, but I can't make up my mind. Those two dress and legging sets would be perfect for dd, but which to bid on? I would hate to end up with nothing, but I just can't make up my mind.....







:

And, of course if I worry about it too much, do decide I must have one of them, then I will probably lose it. Arrrggghhh, what to do?????

Did you never teach prisoner's dilemma?

Take'em both :LOL

You can do it... its OK. Honest... just put in a max bid and give'em your password. Its OK. Its for charity. Its a good thing. There are no losers. You're a winner!!

Now go win something!!


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

I can't believe I won another auction! Holy smokes! I've got my very first mosaic moon coming my way! I won the watercolors shorts!!! They are soooo lovely! I can't believe someone didn't grab these up!


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL!! Congrats, Jen!! I was hoping you'd win! I had contemplated bidding on them, but I saw you were high bidder so I backed off. I'm happy though. I won the "Royal" shorts and the "Forests of Oregon" soaker!!

Enjoy your first MM!! You'll love it!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh Virg, I am way too much of a wimp for the prisoners dilemma. :LOL

But, I think I have a strategy. The problem is my first choice ends second, so how much should I bid on the second choice which ends first?????


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh Heather, I just love you! LOL! I was drooling over the Forests soaker, oooohhhh so yummy! I'm really excited to be feeling the MM love!!! And really, thanks for letting it slide,lol!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
Um Nada... according to my computer, you're still winning the shirt.

Or is that not you?


Yes, that's me :LOL But I swear, I got an email stating that I'd been outbid!?!?!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Oh Virg, I am way too much of a wimp for the prisoners dilemma. :LOL

But, I think I have a strategy. The problem is my first choice ends second, so how much should I bid on the second choice which ends first?????

Well, do we take the Platonic or Aristotelian approach? :LOL Plato would be impressed by the beauty, the ideals we striving for. I don't think money would impress him as much of an issue. Why DO we love to look at things of beauty? Aristotle would be impressed with the mergence of function and art. And then he'd yammer on about how to categorize it.

I'd say put in a max bid for the 2nd and really go for that one if you can only do 1... then whatever is left from your max bid put into the one that ends first.

But really I'd say just go for them both full-on









I can't do the black rainbow set either, but its fun watching


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama*
I can't believe I won another auction! Holy smokes! I've got my very first mosaic moon coming my way! I won the watercolors shorts!!! They are soooo lovely! I can't believe someone didn't grab these up!

Ooooooooh, you're so lucky, I really wanted those!!!

Nada


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
Yes, that's me :LOL But I swear, I got an email stating that I'd been outbid!?!?!










Yes, sometimes when i've put in bids it "claims" :LOL I've already been outbid, so then I just up it all. I guess thats b/c I run into someone else's max bid for a moment. Anyway, I've gotten some of those you've been outbid emails too... then I look and I'm still winning.









Go Nada Go!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
Yes, that's me :LOL But I swear, I got an email stating that I'd been outbid!?!?!










The email notification system is all messed up. It sends you an outbid email as soon as you place a bid that outbids the current bid. :LOL


----------



## mommy2noah (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama*
Oh Heather, I just love you! LOL! I was drooling over the Forests soaker, oooohhhh so yummy! I'm really excited to be feeling the MM love!!! And really, thanks for letting it slide,lol!

No problem, mama!! You know I love ya!!







I'm just glad somebody else didn't outbid you.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZenSizzled*
Well, do we take the Platonic or Aristotelian approach? :LOL Plato would be impressed by the beauty, the ideals we striving for. I don't think money would impress him as much of an issue. Why DO we love to look at things of beauty? Aristotle would be impressed with the mergence of function and art. And then he'd yammer on about how to categorize it.

I'd say put in a max bid for the 2nd and really go for that one if you can only do 1... then whatever is left from your max bid put into the one that ends first.

But really I'd say just go for them both full-on









I can't do the black rainbow set either, but its fun watching










Well, from Plato's perspective, if it furthers the search for truth then it would be justified. I'm not sure I have it in me to make that much of a rationalization today. :LOL I suppose I could argue that such beauty is the closest approximation of the ideal form of beauty in the phenomenal realm, and as such it should be cherished, and I would definitely cherish it (although dd will probably just roll in the dirt in it like she does everything else).
My only real rationalization is I am 38 years old today and I want it because, well I just do!!!

Aristotle probably wouldn't care what my rationalization is because I should be home making babies and cleaning the toilets so the real men can get on with the work of the polis.







: All this fuss over a piece of clothing is just evidence of my slavish, female nature. :LOL


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

That has been happening to me too! :LOL I won this dress & AIO set: http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...a9a795f085edad and these wipes: http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...5782fb0741fb7b, so now my dilema is how many raffle tickets to buy! I never win raffles (although I do win alot of radio contests :LOL ) & we are broke now, but it's for a good cause & I can "pay myself back" next week! How many did everyone else buy?

AmiBeth


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

Yes....the proxy bid system is screwy! It's canned software....what can I do!? LOL I have someone to fix it, but it involves takin' the site for about an hour







During 'normal' times...it wouldn't matter....but during the event....can you imagine the withdrawl symptoms!? and the e-mails? Plus....what if it got screwed up!!! EeeeeeK!

So, what happens in a nutshell, is that when you have a proxy bid of say $50 and someone comes along and bids $40, it sends you an outbid notice, and then your proxy comes along and bids the next increment for you. And then the 'bad' thing is.....that sometimes at the end when you REALLY are outbid, it won't send the notice!

You can check your current auctions in your control panel. Sorry ladies!


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

Mamaroni~The Rebel Basket went for $170. Now you can go bid bid bid on all the remaining fluff.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
My only real rationalization is I am 38 years old today and I want it because, well I just do!!!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

ok, with my slow connection and rambunctious kids, I'm having a really hard time finding out who won the celestial baby tiger fitted. who won it? any chance they might change their mind? I'm so in love. and organic velour too! wow!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Well, from Plato's perspective, if it furthers the search for truth then it would be justified. I'm not sure I have it in me to make that much of a rationalization today. :LOL I suppose I could argue that such beauty is the closest approximation of the ideal form of beauty in the phenomenal realm, and as such it should be cherished, and I would definitely cherish it (although dd will probably just roll in the dirt in it like she does everything else).
My only real rationalization is I am 38 years old today and I want it because, well I just do!!!

Aristotle probably wouldn't care what my rationalization is because I should be home making babies and cleaning the toilets so the real men can get on with the work of the polis.







: All this fuss over a piece of clothing is just evidence of my slavish, female nature. :LOL

O yeah, sometimes I forget the rampant sexism of those boys









Happy Birthday Young'un! (from a soon-to-be-42yo







)

So throw the old boys out the proverbial window... lets go hedonistic :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh dear, ladies!! This fluff factory is too much for me!! I mean I could rationalize my way to a stash for a hundred even before it was for a good cause...now I'm really having a hard time reigning myself in!! There are a couple of MM auctions I'm just







over!







anyone?! :LOL And then...the Luxe/TDD Kanji set!





















Really, the beauty of that set is almost too much to look at!!

Plus...I've won a couple of other things I bid on, thinking for sure I'd be outbid at the last minute! Fruit Salad, yummy, yummy!! I was high bidder when I went to bed, thought for sure I'd lose it, but DS woke up fussy so what's a girl to do, but check the computer!! So w/ less than a minute left I re-bid and it stuck!














!! Sorry to the mama I got it from...but I promise it will be well loved!! I'm sooooo in







with that quilt!! I'm having Kira make me one more fruit print dipe so I'll have an even six fruits in my yummy OV fruit salad!!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow! I got the Purple MM/Enchanted Nursery set!!!







: I thought for sure I would be outbid. I put my bid in and then we went to the park and just got back, much to my surprise I had an email from Morwenna! Yay!!! Off to send money


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I have won three auctions so far but I am fighting the need to win another







I really really love the Luxe/TDD Kanji set and the MM/Baby Bloomrs coffee set.

But then I am thinking maybe I should go for something a bit more simple? :LOL Or nothing at all!!!

Step away from the computer. Back away from the fluff! Everytime DH comes in here I am glued to the computer "working"


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

I cannot wait to see all of the photos of this lovely fluff!!!!

I won TWO MM soakers, the chocolate/sky and the chocolate and roses nb/sm.....I didn't think I would win them both, just put in my max bids and left the house! :LOL

So if anyone wants one of them, I may be selling one....although they are both gorgeous....what to do, what to do.......


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

i just lost the black rainbow mm soaker. lost track of time, dh got home with the kids. waaaaaah. congrats to the lucky mama! nak


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.me.*
ok, with my slow connection and rambunctious kids, I'm having a really hard time finding out who won the celestial baby tiger fitted. who won it? any chance they might change their mind? I'm so in love. and organic velour too! wow!

Here's the link for you.







I don't recognize the user id. Anyone else?


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
Yes, that's me :LOL But I swear, I got an email stating that I'd been outbid!?!?!










There e-mails are messed up. Everytime I place a bid I get an e-mail saying I was outbid, and I never have gotten one when I was really outbid.


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

Are there still raffle tickets left, I would have thought they would be gone by now. I bought 4, since it didn't look like I would be buying anything. Then I decided that this wasn't going for enough http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...d8f735ad9985f1 I bid just what I have in paypal, of stuff I sold so I could have some paypal. Now I just need to see if af is ever going to come, so I know what size to order. :LOL


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

That embroidery is yummy, Becky. A lot of the items she listed are really gorgeous! Congrats.









I think there are still some raffle tickets left. At least there were about an hour ago. Maybe the hyenas ate 'em all up already!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I finally managed to win something for a change! I got a Benjemuffins dinosaur diaper








There's still a few 1-day auctions getting put up today - so there's still hope!


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
That embroidery is yummy, Becky. A lot of the items she listed are really gorgeous! Congrats.









I thought so, too. I just couldn't let it go for as low as it was going, and I had sold books and cards just to have money for the fluff factory auctions.
I just really don't need anymore wool, unless I have a surprise on the way and then I need everything, since I didn't cd until we were in larges.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2girlsandnowaboy*
I thought so, too. I just couldn't let it go for as low as it was going, and I had sold books and cards just to have money for the fluff factory auctions.
I just really don't need anymore wool, unless I have a surprise on the way and then I need everything, since I didn't cd until we were in larges.

Are you thinking you *do* have a surprise







girl: on the way?!? Oh how I would love to have another newborn bum to diaper!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

So I guess all of the raffle tickets are sold? I was out all day and didn't even know about it, bummer I wanted to buy some!


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Here's the link for you.







I don't recognize the user id. Anyone else?

Please, if anybody finds out who has it or has anything similar, let me know. This was the first piece of fluff that dh called beautiful and was excited about!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2girlsandnowaboy*
Are there still raffle tickets left, I would have thought they would be gone by now. I bought 4, since it didn't look like I would be buying anything.

Nope the raffle tickets are all gone! the last few went at just before 7!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

so, is anybody else going for the el bee queue jumper spot?

i am so amazed by the generosity of the wahm's and all of us consumers in these auctions. it warms my heart!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Well great. So I didn't get either of the TDD dress sets







The princess one went for way under my max bid, but I decided not to bid at the last minute because I didn't want to be greedy, and I was still winning the black rainbow set. Well I got sniped in the last 15 seconds. So much for birthday fluff for me. Now I am going to sulk.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I just got sniped on 2 luxebaby fitteds so I feel your pain. I have not managed to win a thing yet, at least I helped to drive up the final bid for the orphans. I would like to win something though. It's cut throat out there!


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
Well great. So I didn't get either of the TDD dress sets







The princess one went for way under my max bid, but I decided not to bid at the last minute because I didn't want to be greedy, and I was still winning the black rainbow set. Well I got sniped in the last 15 seconds. So much for birthday fluff for me. Now I am going to sulk.











Theres still some cute TDD over in the clothes section


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I can't complain, it's just a fitting ending to a crappy day.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
I can't complain, it's just a fitting ending to a crappy day.

awww





















we love you! I hope your night goes better and tomorrow dawns a new day!


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I got the Cotton Candy *arm dance* Although I may have to jump Terri's postman and intercept the Black Rainbow set :LOL


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
Are you thinking you *do* have a surprise







girl: on the way?!? Oh how I would love to have another newborn bum to diaper!

I don't know what to think. I am a week late, but the tests keep coming back negative. I'm still bfing my 18month old so that could be what's going on.


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Did you all see the new basket Stell just put up from Fern and Faerie!!!!????

Patterns galore!!!!! It is SO awesome!!!! http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...68e55baec4ecdf


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2 (Mar 23, 2004)

don't know if this has been posted, but nada just said that if this auction goes over $100 she's donating 50% instead of 25%. so bid high!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...80d08d0921ad4a


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CraftyMommaOf2*
don't know if this has been posted, but nada just said that if this auction goes over $100 she's donating 50% instead of 25%. so bid high!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...80d08d0921ad4a

Can I bid against Kathleen, though? LOL!


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2 (Mar 23, 2004)

lol! do you know if they need more stuff? i can do a custom or something. who should i ask?


----------



## Momsteader (Dec 13, 2002)

We're really 'winding down' but if you'd like to post something, you're more than welcome to!

After tonight there won't be any new for AFO, and all will end by tomorrow evening.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

quick...I've got to post over here before I go and try to win this!!

http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...c15b0f1bade3d4

ETA:

whew! that was close...I almost caved! But I've gotta save paypal for the







MM/Baby Bloomr's set!


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

If you want to do a donation auction, all you need to do is post it







I *think* the Fluff Factory site has info on how others can help, with info about where to send donations (but don't smack me if I'm wrong!). Regardless, the orphanages ALWAYS need help. The feeding program especially - if they start running out of formula, the formula gets diluted. They don't get government help.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Did you get it, Jesse? It said it was closed when I looked. I wanted a Pinhead......but I can't afford the MM along with it! :LOL


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scrappinmomof3*
Did you all see the new basket Stell just put up from Fern and Faerie!!!!????

Patterns galore!!!!! It is SO awesome!!!! http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...68e55baec4ecdf

I was just about to post this auction, too!!! That is SO cool!! I especially love the mehndi kit.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Is it safe to assume if I didnt get an email saying I won something that I was outbid and just didnt get the outbid notice??


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
Is it safe to assume if I didnt get an email saying I won something that I was outbid and just didnt get the outbid notice??

Yep. Sorry, mama.







I've gotten "You win" emails on everything I've won.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

The outbid notice is malfunctioning - it only sends you a notice if your proxy bid was higher than the proxy bid of the person that bid before you......but it won't send you one if you actually get outbid! :LOL
But yeah, I've gotten "You won!" notices for the 2 auctions I got. (I won some Soft Stars shoes







)


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

I got the fairy KP WIO. I'm very happy!


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
Is it safe to assume if I didnt get an email saying I won something that I was outbid and just didnt get the outbid notice??

You can also go back to view the auction... if you're name is there as the buyer, it's yours...









Nada


----------



## scrappinmomof3 (Apr 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springmama*
I was just about to post this auction, too!!! That is SO cool!! I especially love the mehndi kit.









I know! Isn't it cool? I only have two of those patterns.... and I'm a'thinkin'....


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
Did you get it, Jesse? It said it was closed when I looked. I wanted a Pinhead......but I can't afford the MM along with it! :LOL


Oh...we should have gone together and shared!! I wanted the soaker really bad, but didn't need the pinhead!! :LOL

No...I didn't get it..I'm saving for the MM/Baby Bloomr's coffee set!!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nada*
You can also go back to view the auction... if you're name is there as the buyer, it's yours...









Nada

I cant find it because its closed. When I type in "elbee" in the search it only gives me the ones from laura the wahm.
I didnt make a shortcut to it or anything


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Anyone know if these are fitteds or AIOs?http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...bcd8b15794a051
TIA!

AmiBeth


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

My guess is fitteds.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KensJen*
I cannot wait to see all of the photos of this lovely fluff!!!!

I won TWO MM soakers, the chocolate/sky and the chocolate and roses nb/sm.....I didn't think I would win them both, just put in my max bids and left the house! :LOL

So if anyone wants one of them, I may be selling one....although they are both gorgeous....what to do, what to do.......

Hey, I wanted one of those for the baby we will be TTC soon, but...I don't know, I'm just not in love with either colorway. I just want some tiny MM!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~WickidaWitch~*
I cant find it because its closed. When I type in "elbee" in the search it only gives me the ones from laura the wahm.
I didnt make a shortcut to it or anything

Go into "your control panel" and on the left column click on "your bid" It should give you a link to all the auctions you've bid on!! Then you can see if you won or not!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay, now do you think these are fitteds or AIOs? http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...cacba240088e89 TIA!

AmiBeth


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*
Anyone know if these are fitteds or AIOs?http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...bcd8b15794a051
TIA!

AmiBeth

Fitteds. I've had one of them before (well, not the ones on current auction :LOL ) and I found it to be a very well made and sweet little diaper. I'm not a velcro fan (ours was velcro) and C outgrew it. But I definitely liked the diaper.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
Go into "your control panel" and on the left column click on "your bid" It should give you a link to all the auctions you've bid on!! Then you can see if you won or not!

For me anyway, once the auction is closed the link is gone.
What are the chances that a new elbee went for only 32.00 anyway!!!
I guess if I won someone would email me eventually.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*
Okay, now do you think these are fitteds or AIOs? http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...cacba240088e89 TIA!
AmiBeth

Well, she lists all her fabric and doesn't mention PUL, so I'd say "fitted"


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jloveladycmc*
Go into "your control panel" and on the left column click on "your bid" It should give you a link to all the auctions you've bid on!! Then you can see if you won or not!

It doesn't, actually. Items are delted from the list when the auction closes. However, you can click on "Seller Contact Info" to see all of the sellers for items you've recently won. So if it's not there, you didn't win it. As for seeing the auction after it's finished, you'll probably need to find another mama who saved it to her "Item Watch" list so she can email you the link.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm sorry mamas, it has been a very long and slightly emotional day for me. I'm very tired and Megan's dd is sick so she is not around to start the new thread at midnight. I am going to go ahead and close this now and start the new thread so I can get in bed and get some well needed rest.


----------

